

Show HN: moviedir2html.py - HTML to browse your movie collection with IMDB info - mb2100
https://github.com/mb21/moviedir2html

======
mb2100
Searches a directory recursively for movie files and writes IMDB and Rotten
Tomatoes information into an HTML file.

The HTML is generated from the movieTemplate.html file which you can modify.
The default contains a simplistic and beautiful GUI (rendered with AngularJS)
to browse all movies and filter by categories and fulltext search.

